# Denton and Sasquatch Show #112



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slave Labor is alive and well; it's just been moved into the prisons. And you may be profiting from it without even knowing. How do you feel about slave labor?

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-08-23T20_11_54-07_00


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, god. Johnny Cash. Now I have to go drive nails in my ears.

That was interesting! Thanks for the acknowledgement, although it wasn't necessary.

This is a complicated topic. There probably is some level of prison labor that's acceptable. Their own laundry. Their own cooking. But it's not simple, I can make a fairly cogent case that as soon as you sentence a man to ten years, you're on the financial hook for ten years of custody and whatever that takes. Period. Including food, lodging and bandaids. All of it.

If you owe that debt morally, then anything they do is taking money away from whatever honest working man or woman would have provided it.

So once you step onto the slippery slope, if you let them do anything productive, anything at all, from that first piece of laundry on through to Honda car parts is just a matter of degree. You're not talking about "if" anymore. Now you're talking about where you draw the line.

I'm flat against giving inmates any education that a free citizen has to pay for. If they need to learn a trade or if they need education to get better employment, then I think the first step they need to take care of is to get out of prison. Then I say go for it, and get all the education they need. But not in prison. And certainly not at my expense.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm against companies using prisoners for cheap labor so they don't have to pay a free man an honest wage.

Normal prison work, whether it be laundry or kitchen? Sure. Even making prison uniforms, as that'll save the prison system money.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

We're not even discussing side effects. In prison, I'd imagine that everything is about getting out. From the time you wake up until you fall asleep, I'd bet there's no other topic that matters as much. How do I get out?

A job, a class, a teacher, a trade, all of it can probably be manipulated to that goal: how does this help me get out? I don't believe it's about education. I don't believe it's about learning. I don't believe it's about earning a living on the outside. It's about getting out.

Which is another question: what does a lifer need with either a trade or a job?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> We're not even discussing side effects. In prison, I'd imagine that everything is about getting out. From the time you wake up until you fall asleep, I'd bet there's no other topic that matters as much. How do I get out?
> 
> A job, a class, a teacher, a trade, all of it can probably be manipulated to that goal: how does this help me get out? I don't believe it's about education. I don't believe it's about learning. I don't believe it's about earning a living on the outside. It's about getting out.
> 
> Which is another question: what does a lifer need with either a trade or a job?


A lot of them wouldn't try and leave if you left the gate wide open. Even if they did, they'd be back in, just as if they left after serving their time. It's a shame that the recidivism rate is as high as it is, but they have a hard time beaking the cycle. Even the ones who want to go straight have an uphill battle because of the stygma. Not making excuses, just explaining what I learned.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

As much as I hate to agree with j6, ( I don't believe it has ever came close to happening before ) It's all about how they can get out, and they will use anything and everything to that end.. The only learning going on is how to be a smarter and more ruthless criminal, otherwise they use their GED courses, bible study class, and work furloughs to look good for the parole board. They should be made to work only to maintain their own upkeep and that should be a privilege, not a right. They are there to pay a price for their crime, not learn how to make cookies and bake cakes on my dime or serve as cheap labor for the state or corporate bottom lines


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

As it happens, the NYT just took up this cause.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/30/...7&action=click&module=Opinion&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Every morning on the scanner I hear a guard leave the county jail with 4 to 15 prisoners. He takes them to the Louisville Lumber Yard where there is a lumber treatment plant. 

I wonder if the lumber company is getting good labor from the prisoners for pennies on the dollar? All under the guise of they’re helping reform the prisoners by teaching them a skill. And if so I wonder how many prisoners end up with jobs at said lumber yard when they get out? 

What a scam! There’s little doubt those are good jobs being filled with prison labor for dirt cheap. 

God forbid I make waves and do a little investigating... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Looking forward to a little laundry folding with The Denton and Sasquatch Show starting now. Makes the time fly by!

ETA: we have Vangard. OMGosh, no wonder they're doing so well.:sad2:


----------

